# Video von Russenpfad-Abfahrt



## brodigy (4. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe gestern ein kleines Video von einer Abfahrt auf dem "Russenpfad" (bei Amorbach) gedreht und auf meine Homepage gestellt. Wen's interessiert:

http://www.mtb-amorbach.de 

in der Rubrik "Top 10 Trails".

VG,
brodigy


----------



## drivingghost (4. November 2007)

feine seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. November 2007)

Hm, sehr nice!
Was für eine Kamera hast du? In Verbindung mit einer Lipstick? Oder eine spezielle?
Cheers.


----------



## brodigy (5. November 2007)

Ich habe den Film ohne großen Aufwand (einen Versuch) mit meiner normalen Digitalkamera (Leica D-Lux 3) gedreht. Mit der kann man im .mov Format recht gute Filmchen drehen.


----------



## lubadong (6. November 2007)

Tolle Sache.
war auch schon auf dem russenpfad unterwegs.

Interessieren würde mich Deine Filmtechnik. Wo hast Du die Kamera befestigt? Am Helm oder mit einem Brustgurt. Hast du eine bestimmte Befestigungstechnik oder was gebastelt??

Beschreib doch mal kurz. Würde das gerne mal nachmachen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## brodigy (6. November 2007)

ich weiß nicht, ob man in dem Zusammenhang von Filmtechnik sprechen kann: ich habe die Kamera einfach mit einem langen Kabelbinder am Helm (oben) fixiert. Vorher habe ich noch mit etwas Schaumgummi die Auflagefläche Helm/Kamera und Kabelbinder/Kamera gedämmt, damit das gute Stück nicht leidet. Das Ganze hat nur eine Minute gedauert, sah aber ziemlich verboten aus...

Ich habe mir auch überlegt, eine andere Perspektive zu wählen, was sicherlich dramatischer aussieht, aber Lenker oder Sattel scheidet wg. Vibrationen aus und Brustbefestigung war mir in dem Moment zu aufwändig.

Gib Bescheid falls Du Ergebnisse hast.

VG,
brodigy


----------



## rayc (7. November 2007)

Ja der Russenpfad ist schon nett  

Aber die Ecke hat deutlich mehr zu bieten...
Wer gerne Spitzkehren mag sollten nach Amorbach fahren, diese Ecke ist damit richtig verseucht   

Entweder man kann es danach oder bekommt eine Spitzkehren-Phobie.  

So viele Kehren an einen Ort habe sonst wo noch nicht gesehen  (nur die Voges sind in der Hinsicht schlimmer), war richtig überrascht, dachte immer der hintere Odenwald ist öde.

Amorbach ist eindeutig einer der Hotspots im Odenwald.

ray

P.S.: Deine Seite gefällt mir.
Nur wie passt Erding mit Amorbach zusammen?


----------



## brodigy (9. November 2007)

Sicherlich hat die Gegend mehr zu bieten, das Video war auch nur einmal ein erster Versuch zu testen was man überhaupt aufnehmen kann. Zudem ist der Russenpfad regional schon ein Begriff. Für die Jahreszeit / Witterung ist das Ergebnis aus meiner Sicht erstaunlich gut geworden...

Kennst Du ein paar gute Strecken, die lohnenswert wären auf meiner Seite aufgenommen zu werden? Wird natürlich entsprechend gewürdigt  

Übrigens Erding und Amorbach passt schon zusammen:
Amorbach = ursprüngliche Heimat, Freunde
Erding = Arbeiten, Wohnen, 2. Heimat

VG,
brodigy


----------



## ragazza (9. November 2007)

Spassige Seite hast du da und das Filmchen ist schon sehenswert.Die Bildqualität überrascht mich,hab schon viel verwackelten Müll gesehen,aber deine Aufnahmen sind schön ruhig.Geht ganz gut runter da im Odenwald.Wieviel Höhenmeter hast du auf dem Film denn vernichtet?Die Steigung ist auf Fotos und Filmen immer schwer zu schätzen,aber denke das waren schon so 250 hm.


----------



## brodigy (9. November 2007)

Gut geschätzt es sind genau 237,3 Hm verteilt auf einer Länge von 2110m


----------

